# Dollar Tree Shrunken Heads. Cheap and easy!



## lepageman0 (6 mo ago)

Hey guys, this week I show you how you can make Dollar Tree Shrunken heads! Halloween is getting closer now. This is a fun, cheap and, easy project. Let's see what you can do!


----------

